# A Frozen Yogurt E-Juice - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Nick's Blissful Brews, FRO YO will be hitting the shelves at Sir Vape today. Yogurt vapes have been taking the vape scene by storm. There has been a number of juice makers bringing out Yogurt profiles. We have tasted the likes of Schwartz, Simple Vape Co etc and Fro Yo came out tops and true to it's profile.





*NICKS BLISSFUL BREWS - FRO YO*

Grab yourself some Fro Yo! Nick's Blissful Brews is at it again with a deliciously creamy new spin on yogurt! Creamy, tangy and sweet frozen yogurt with hints of blueberry and peach! It's like a deliciously tangy sweet frozen yogurt parfait.

70vg / 30pg

3mg & 6mg 

30ml

R265 a bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

They say yoghurt is the new cereal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Now that I have moved to 12 mg, seems that is going out of fashion as well

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Now that I have moved to 12 mg, seems that is going out of fashion as well



I quickly moved from 12 to 6. From 18 to 12 was difficult for me, but to 6 thereafter wasn't an issue.

But ya, 12 in premium seems to be fading.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moonunit

Definitely gonna be ordering some of this! If Loop Ninja is anything to go by this should be amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer

moonunit said:


> Definitely gonna be ordering some of this! If Loop Ninja is anything to go by this should be amazing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



May I ask, what build and setup are you running for the Loop Ninja? Coz I dont seem to be getting anything from that juice.


----------



## moonunit

Atlantis with 0.5 ohm coil, Doge with 0.7 clapton and Little boy with 0.6 paracoil. The flavour is exactly like fruit loops and milk, it is actually uncanny how close it tastes to the real thing. Flavour pops on all my devices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Froyo is loaded

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/nicks-blissful-brews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just to let you know that we will have Fro Yo re-stocked in about a week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

UPDATE:

Your favourite yogurt VAPE will be back in stock on Monday afternoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Fro Yo is back in stock again. We have plenty 3mg. 6mg is limited as supplier was short on stock. We have more 6mg leaving end of next week. So the moral of the story is if you want 6 get it while stocks last


----------



## Sir Vape

Froyo 6mg back in stock 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...icks-blissful-brews-fro-yo?variant=3562009795


----------

